# Sophie 1 - First Show Pix



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Whilst at the show on Saturday I took a couple of photos of Sophie - as you can see she was totally unfazed by the whole experience. She is a lovely young girl.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless shes gorg mate bet you were very proud of her.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is not my cat - I just took a couple of photos for her proud owner who comes on here. She is as you say a beautiful girl.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely cat  weldone on ur day sophie 1:thumbup:


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

What a pretty cat. Congrats.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is lovely, great pics xx


----------



## goddess (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone i am a new member, I own three doggies but i am a cat lover. I went round to see sophie after her show on saturday as her owner was so proud of her. I just had to see the pictures and rosettes as i live nearby. Sophie was showing off with her new toys, what an acrobat!
For her first show she did really well and it has not upset her in any way. She is just adorable to know! One thing the owner is concerned about is somebody did mention at the show that showing non peds, they look for perfection in colour markings and sophie has on one side of her nose a black mark which is pigmentation. We are new to this is this true? One side of her nose is black which is pigmentation and the other side is pink. She is a wonderful cat and i am proud of her even though shes not mine! Her rosettes are hung on the wall and the welfare place she came from are so proud! Well done Sophie!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Her 'beauty spot' would make no difference at all. Non peds are judged on condition, temperament and presentation. Whatever colour, markings, splodges, beauty spots they may have are viewed as thats just how they should be 

She is a very pretty cat, her owner should be very proud.


----------



## hzrizen (Mar 2, 2009)

Very pretty cat!


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

*lovley pic's glad she enjoyed the day :thumbup:*


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

burfy said:


> *lovley pic's glad she enjoyed the day :thumbup:*


hi thks me a proud mum


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rio said:


> What a pretty cat. Congrats.


hi she is. thanks.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> She is lovely, great pics xx


hi thanks alot. your pics of cats are lovely so sweet


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hzrizen said:


> Very pretty cat!


hi thanks she is


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

burfy said:


> *lovley pic's glad she enjoyed the day :thumbup:*


hi thanks me so proud


----------

